# Finishing chicken in oven



## sodak (Jul 3, 2014)

I am suppose to be bring smoked chicken breast for a cookout tomorrow and my Masterbuilt 40 in electric smoker seems to be having issues getting to temp.  I have two 11# hams in it right now and haven't been able to get the smoker past 205 degrees all day.  I didn't think it would be a issue with the hams since they were already cooked ready to eat and I was just smoking it and warming it up, it is just taking longer than originally thought.  

Could I start the boneless chicken breasts in the smoker at 205 (if I can't figure how to get it higher) for an hour to get smoke into them and then finish them off in the oven or on the grill at say 250 or 300?  Wasn't sure how long it would take before they would be questionable to be able to still eat them.  I was going to use Jeff's recipe and directions but don't know if that will be a option now.

Thanks for taking a look and giving your opinion.

Wes


----------



## daveomak (Jul 3, 2014)

Yep.....   perfectly OK to do....    I smoke turkey and Bride finishes it in the oven.....


----------



## sodak (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply Dave.  

I was just afraid I wouldn't be able to get the internal temp up fast enough and the chicken to go bad.


----------

